# heavy deadlift for reps



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hi

may be a dumb question but when you do heavy deads for reps do you put the bar down, take a couple of breaths between each rep or do you just put the bar down then grab it again and do your next rep straight away.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

I tend to stop the bar on the ground for a second before I commence the next rep.

I was taught that you should be deadlifting it from the floor everytime, thats why its called a deadlift.....you lift the weight dead each time.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Personally i start to pull up just before it hits the floor, so it only just touches the floor.

This is 'cause i can only lift 60kg due to not having enough weight so i try to minimise rest inbetween reps. Not sure if i should be doing that but it seems the right thing to do 

i imagine if you're lifting serious weight you can take a few breaths to get ready


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

if i dont put the bar down i feel it more on my back and if i do i feel it more in my hams.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

scottish676 said:


> I tend to stop the bar on the ground for a second before I commence the next rep.
> 
> I was taught that you should be deadlifting it from the floor everytime, thats why its called a deadlift.....you lift the weight dead each time.





DGS said:


> if i dont put the bar down i feel it more on my back and if i do i feel it more in my hams.


i always put the bar down, just wondering if i should lift it again immediately or compose myself first lol


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> i always put the bar down, just wondering if i should lift it again immediately or compose myself first lol


i lift it immediatly until i really start to struggle then i might pause for a sec or 2 and then do one more if i can


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

scottish676 said:


> I tend to stop the bar on the ground for a second before I commence the next rep.
> 
> I was taught that you should be deadlifting it from the floor everytime, thats why its called a deadlift.....you lift the weight dead each time.


X2 :thumb:


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

I leave the bar on the ground long enough for it to be at a definite dead stop before going again, but not for so long that i relax or lose tension and have to start from scratch for each rep


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> i lift it immediatly until i really start to struggle then i might pause for a sec or 2 and then do one more if i can


thats what ive always done but recently i have putting the bar down, standing up, taking a couple of breaths then doing the next rep.

ive found i can get a few more good reps out that way but am concerned its turning into more of a rest-pause training thing and i dont know if thats good for deads or not lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I put the bar down completely then lift straight away. I only pause for 2 or 3 seconds towards the end of my sets,I see as If I cant keep the rythym going then the weight is too heavy.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> thats what ive always done but recently i have putting the bar down, standing up, taking a couple of breaths then doing the next rep.
> 
> ive found i can get a few more good reps out that way but am concerned its turning into more of a rest-pause training thing and i dont know if thats good for deads or not lol


when i pause i dont let go of the bar, as its my last rep and i wanna keep my form i pause for a second or 2 then get my position right then lift again(if i can) lol


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> I put the bar down completely then lift straight away. I only pause for 2 or 3 seconds towards the end of my sets,I see as If *I cant keep the rythym going then the weight is too heavy*.


this is why i do it too.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pause at the bottom for each rep. *Dead*lift

JyUPPoqsD3k[/MEDIA]]


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

so its looking like me pausing is ok but i should keep hold of the bar


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree that it is obviously benefical to stop dead if your a PL etc but IMO if i want a better back not stopping dead is superior.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

If you're doing touch and go you're just using momentum bouncing it off the floor. Not dissimilar from bouncing the bar off your chest with benching.

You'll also maintain much more focus on form if you pause between reps.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Rest at top or bottom if you need to but rep your head of until that point. And don't round your back or the deadlift police will come and do nasty things to you.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

The negatives in that video looked way too quick


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

DGS said:


> I agree that it is obviously benefical to stop dead if your a PL etc but IMO if i want a better back not stopping dead is superior.


Don't agree with this I'm afraid.

IMO lifting a bar from dead each time with build a better back as there is no momentum to help you "bounce" the weight off the floor. Similar to bouncing the bar of your chest on bench press or using your hips to swing the e z bar on barbell curls.

I think for a "true" deadlift you need to stop at the bottom of the movement otherwise you are not deadlifting, in the true sense of the word.

I am not saying there isn't a place for what I call half deadlifts however I prefer and think full deads build a better back


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I rest in between reps, around 2 or 3 seconds. I use straps as my back is alot stronger than my grip so i stay in position between every rep. Then nearly faint and die a painful back pumping death straight after lol.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Barker said:


> The negatives in that video looked way too quick


You try lowering 190kg to the floor in a controlled fashion then


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> Don't agree with this I'm afraid.
> 
> IMO lifting a bar from dead each time with build a better back as there is no momentum to help you "bounce" the weight off the floor. Similar to bouncing the bar of your chest on bench press or using your hips to swing the e z bar on barbell curls.
> 
> ...


I dont even touch the floor with the weight so there is no momemtum whatsoever, matter of fact it should be harder beacuse you are fighting against a downward momemtum rather than fighting no momemtum from dead.

Why dont you try it bro and see what you think.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

DGS said:


> I dont even touch the floor with the weight so there is no momemtum whatsoever, matter of fact it should be harder beacuse you are fighting against a downward momemtum rather than fighting no momemtum from dead.


X 2 - That's how i do the deadlift so there's no momentum and your muscles are fighting against the gravity of the bar going down!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

i do all my deadlifts reps like this. imo touch and go is a bad idea

TWBH0rEibCU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## DGS (Sep 5, 2010)

yeah bro , i feel it a lot more in my back that way, i think its because when you stop dead you use your legs to drive more than you would if you dont stop dead, therefore causing less stress on the back.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

DGS said:


> I dont even touch the floor with the weight so there is no momemtum whatsoever, matter of fact it should be harder beacuse you are fighting against a downward momemtum rather than fighting no momemtum from dead.
> 
> Why dont you try it bro and see what you think.


I have tried it and feel more power doing proper deadlifts.

I do think the way you do them will have its benefits don't get me wrong however IMO they are not proper deadlifts but a variation and I prefer doing the proper old fashioned deads as they work my back better.

On a side not I find proper deads also work my traps a great deal and this is an area I want to concentrate on anyway so suits me the way I do them

But as mentioned everyone has a different take on things and I respect your opinion mate :beer:


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> i do all my deadlifts reps like this. imo touch and go is a bad idea


now to me that is a proper deadlift :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Me doing a heavy-ish double a while back.

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0013-1.mp4

I always re-set between reps.

T&G a weight for reps and youll get more than doing it from dead stop, so it has its benefits i suppose, but i dont like it.

Pick it up, put it down, pick it up again


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I like to lift from dead stop each rep, t'n'go reps can def be useful though, mike will know of dave carter and brian reynolds both elite deadlifters who use touch and go reps a lot of the time in training.


----------

